# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 06/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tháng 6 có vẻ không chỉ là mùa nhộn nhịp mua sắm ở Thái lan và Singapore. Didau thấy các bạn nữ mua sắm khá nhộn nhịp tại các trung tâm thương mại ở Sài Gòn về đêm ^^. Trở lại với cập nhật hôm nay sẽ là các gói ưu đãi khách sạn và resort tại Mũi Né, Sapa, Vũng Tàu, Nha Trang sẽ bắt đầu cập nhật hôm nay. Điểm đến mới tuần này khá thú vị, nằm ở đất nước Myanmar. Tiếp đó là các chương trình tour Didau muốn giới thiệu hôm nay là tour đi về miền Tây sông nước, Mũi Né và nước ngoài là đến Jakarta - Bandung và Hongkong - Macao.

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*TRỌN GÓI ƯU ĐÃI HÈ TẠI VILLA ARIA RESORT, MŨI NÉ*

Giá từ 4.620.000 VNĐ/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm ở phòng Garden Superior, với bữa sáng mỗi ngày.Nước trái cây tươi chào đónTrái cây tươi trong phòng mỗi ngày, trà và bánh vào mỗi chiều.01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối.02 cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơi.60 phút massage toàn thân.

Điều kiện:
01 trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi ở miễn phí nếu chung giường với bố mẹ (phụ thu phí ăn sáng cho trẻ em trên 6 tuổi)Có thể được đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần.Cần đặt trước ít nhất là 01 ngày trước ngày tới.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*KHUYẾN MÃI HÈ CỦA KHÁCH SẠN CHÂU LONG 2, SAPA*

Giá: 1.040.000 VNĐ/ 01 người hoặc 02 người

* Bao gồm:
1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và ăn sáng tự chọn.Thức uống chào đón.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 30/9/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*GÓI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI VIETSTAR RESORT, PHÚ YÊN*

Giá: 6.849.000 VNĐ/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Luxury Traveller Suite, với bữa ăn sáng hàng ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay, xe điện đến biển Bãi Xếp.Xe búyt đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phố Tuy Hòa01 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn với nến và 01 chai rượu vang01 buổi trị liệu spa.01 bữa ăn trưa tại nhà hàng bên bờ biển của resort ở biển Bãi Xếp.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.

* Điều kiện:
phải đặt phòng tối thiểu 02 đêmChương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2013 (phụ thu vào các dịp Lễ, Tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI KHÁCH SẠN VALLEY MOUNTAIN, VŨNG TÀU*

Giá: 3.685.000 VND/ phòng/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe.Chỉ với 7.450.000 VND/ phòng/ 2 người cho 7 đêm (mức giá đã bao gồm khoản giảm giá 45%)Giảm giá 15% dịch vụ nhà hàng Panorama và 15% dịch vụ giặt ủi.

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Một thoáng Inle - Myanmar* 

Trong hành trình khám phá Myanmar, Inle là một điểm dừng chân thú vị. Inle là hồ nước lớn với những mảng xanh thoai thoải, đường viền quanh là những ngọn núi uốn lượn. Nơi đây ngoài cảnh quan thiên nhiên trải rộng dưới ánh nắng mặt trời, còn có những ngôi làng cổ được xây dựng bằng tre, nứa và gỗ hiện ra như trong cổ tích. Gắn với những ngôi làng ấy là các khu vườn nổi với lối thủy canh độc đáo. Nhưng ấn tượng nhất có lẽ là ngôi làng Paduang với những con người cổ dài nổi tiếng và tập tục đeo vòng cổ. Khám phá Inle, chúng ta còn ngỡ ngàng trước 100 tu viện và bảo tháp lớn nhỏ xây dựng quanh hồ hoặc cảm thấy thú vị khi nhìn thấy những chú mèo biết nhảy qua vòng tròn. Hãy thử một lần trải nghiệm những tập tục lạ và hòa mình vào cuộc sống tại Inle nhé!


*AMAZING NYAUNG SHWE*

Giá phòng từ: $65/phòng/đêm 

Amazing Nyaung Shwe Hotel tọa lạc tại vị trí lí tưởng ở Northern Inle Lake; một trong những khu vực nổi tiếng của thành phố.




*REMEMBER INN*

Giá phòng: $45/phòng/đêm 

Vị trí khách sạn dễ dàng tiệp cận vô số địa điểm thú vị như Hlaing gu kyaung, Yangon Kyaung, Tu viện Golden Cave.

----------


## hoaban

Gói dịch vụ hấp dẫn quá, chúc bác nhiều khách.

----------

